# Please help me, a worthless Newbie



## ngorl (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 91 Nissan Pickup and after it sat for around 2-3 months this past summer, I came around to starting it but noticed the front passenger brakes were dragging or seized. I jacked it up and it wouldn't spin, while the front driver's side was fine. To make a long story short, I replaced the whole caliper and now it's no longer seized, I reclaimed the brake fluid I lost through the brake line and poured it back into the master cylinder (it was all clean, no gunk in it, very few particles but I left those in the bottom of the cup the I reclaimed the brake fluid in). 

But now, I pump the brake pedal and when the car is turned off, it looks like I'm getting some compression, but when I start the engine, the brake pedal basically goes all the way to the floor and it seems only the rear brakes are stopping the truck, not the front brakes.

Please help! Thanks.:newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The hydraulic system most likely has air in it. You need to do an air purge on the master cylinder and all four wheel cylinders.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yes, i would suggest that you bleed the air system


----------

